# Lizardman RUMORS



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Predictions Section

Rumoured Release
August 2013

General Codex Information
Author: 
State: Most likely at the Printers (90+ days prior to release)

· 96 page full colour, hardback Warhammer army book.
· Contains new Artwork, Background and Rules whilst showcasing the Warhammer miniature range.

Rules

-Swarms now useful 
-Slanns more expensive 

Lord/Heroes

Core

Special

Rare

-Carnosaur cavalry as rare choice 

Special Characters

New Units

Model Releases 
Warhammer: Lizardmen Carnosaur
· This box contains a multi-part plastic kit that makes one of four possible massive center-piece miniatures.
· HUGE - 8 inches long by 5 inches tall
· Can make an Oldblood on Carnosaur, Scar-Veteran on Carnosaur, Kroq-Gar on Carnosaur or Troglodon with Skink Oracle.

Warhammer: Lizardmen Terradon/ Ripperdactyl Riders
· This box contains a multi-part plastic kit that can be assemble as either 3 Terradons or 3 Ripperdactyls, flying cavalry mounts ridden by Lizardmen Skinks.
· Included Parts to upgrade one Terradon rider to the special character Tiktaq'to.

Warhammer: Lizardman Bastiladon
· This box contains a brand new multipart plastic kit that makes a Bastiladon carrying either a Solar Engine or an Ark of Sotek.

Warhammer: Lizardman Skink Priest
· An addition to the popular plastic heroes Clampacks.
· The Lizardman Skink Priest is adorned in feathered plumes and carries a traditional Lizardman totem.

*New Finecast Releases *
Warhammer: Lizardmen Gor-Rok
· A Clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature.
· A Lizardmen Special Character particularly suited to close combat.

Warhammer: Lizardmen Tetto'eko
· A boxset containing one finely detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature.
· A skink Priets on a Palanquin 

Other 
-No sacred spawns 

Pictures:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'll certainly keep an eye on this as the Lizardmen have interested me for a while now.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

apart from the release date i've heard bugger all so far about lizardmen,
looking forward to see what they do with them here


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Was there not a Lustria book rumoured soon? that is lizard men isn't it? might be worth including the round-up


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Was there not a Lustria book rumoured soon? that is lizard men isn't it? might be worth including the round-up


I haven't heard anything or come across anything on a lustria book since 2005, what was said about it? as I would be shocked if there was anything else about lizardmen due anywhere close to an armybook


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I haven't heard anything or come across anything on a lustria book since 2005, what was said about it? as I would be shocked if there was anything else about lizardmen due anywhere close to an armybook


Here quite an unconfirmed thing, but as FW goes it fits the mold (ho ho) and lets them make huge dinosaur models, would be nice but I think the "late 2013" is a bit ambitious.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Here quite an unconfirmed thing, but as FW goes it fits the mold (ho ho) and lets them make huge dinosaur models, would be nice but I think the "late 2013" is a bit ambitious.


ahhh, forgeworld!,
yay forgeworld dinosaurs!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

There was something discussed about FW working on a large dinosaur for their fantasy book, but no real details were given.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Zion said:


> There was something discussed about FW working on a large dinosaur for their fantasy book, but no real details were given.


Hey man, the dinosaur in question is the Dread Saurian. It's bigger and better than the Carnosaur (even though Carnosaur is the Ultimate Predator) but doesn't have Large Target.... Anyway, I actually asked Forge World if they are working on it and I actually got a reply:

"Unfortunately, the Black Fire Pass book has been placed on indefinite hold. We will probably make the Dread Saurian at some point, schedule permitting."

So, not soon. Which is a damn shame.

As for general stuff. I wouldn't mind seeing Coatl, Arcanodons and Culchan (Which used to exist as a model) around. I think it's going to be an anti-climax for me. Oh well.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Warseer via Faeit212:



> via thalamus over on Warseer
> In a Forum over here in Germany, there has been recently stated, that by hearsay a retailer told:
> LM are definitely coming in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Great. So Lizardmen are going to be extremely gimped when it comes to new stuff then? Thanks GW.

We know one has to be a big kit. I am suspecting Arcanodon mount with EotG on. Also, Coatl not being in is a big surprise... 

Lizardmen need their own Magic Lore. Everybody has one bar the Dwarves. The Empire get Sigmar's Blessing things. Dwarves get Runes. So Lizardmen have needed one for ages. Also it'll be interesting to see if they actually mention the Slann being the most powerful mages instead of the fucking High Elves. I also want them to bring back 1st Spawning Slann. I mean they are going to have to to. Why? Tomb Kings and High Elves got Level 5 Wizards. So unless Kroak goes up to 5 or Mazumdi, then we're gimped against the TK and HE.

I swear I also read in the 7th Edition book there are Giant Snakes, so, who knows. They need to give Saurus the ability to take Light Armour. So do Kroxigors.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Great. So Lizardmen are going to be extremely gimped when it comes to new stuff then? Thanks GW.


Get used to it, armybooks/codexes are beginning to release more often with less models, it's either that or we end up with more necron, dark eldar and SOB situautions where armies spend milleniums waiting to be updated :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Get used to it, armybooks/codexes are beginning to release more often with less models, it's either that or we end up with more necron, dark eldar and SOB situautions where armies spend milleniums waiting to be updated :grin:


You forgot Wood Elves and Bretonians too.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> You forgot Wood Elves and Bretonians too.


i'm not too savvy about fantasy these days :blush:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faet212:



> · 96 page full colour, hardback Warhammer army book.
> · Contains new Artwork, Background and Rules whilst showcasing the fantastic Warhammer miniature range.
> 
> Warhammer: Lizardmen Carnosaur
> ...


I'll update the summary post when I get back tonight.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=10200002

Teaser is up.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

alasdair said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=10200002
> 
> Teaser is up.



They really need to sack whoever does their teasers, that was terrible.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Well they aren't really teasers. They are just some random picture of nothing with sounds and some vague yet obvious text confirming something all us forum goers already know is coming.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, it was probably the Carnosaurs.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

alasdair said:


> Well they aren't really teasers. They are just some random picture of nothing with sounds and some vague yet obvious text confirming something all us forum goers already know is coming.


That's kinda my point. They should have just ripped off Jurasic Park and had done with it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> They really need to sack whoever does their teasers, that was terrible.


for GW's marketing department that's surprisingly good, 
this bearing in mind the marketing department consists of a comatosed senile 90 year old, a blind tea lady who has never found her way out since her accidental arrival in the nineties and the head of the marketing department Angron the tabby


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Brush4Hire just had a livestream where they reviewed some books, they also took a look at the new WD showing off the new Lizardmen.

http://www.twitch.tv/miniwargaming/b/434429657

Skip to 36min or so if you dont care for the Tau supplement.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Surprising amount of new stuff shown in that video O.O, very interesting. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Someone was kind enough to take screenshots of the video:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me? Or is that a lizardman battle magic deck?! Holy fuck sticks!!!!

And... Oooooooo shiny!!!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

All very nice indeed. Very very nice. No new Cold One cavalry though?
Still very awesome, i'm glad the skinks are getting some love too.

Isn't a Bastiladon a pokemon..


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

http://raffazza.blogspot.com/2013/07/new-better-lizardmen-pictures.html?spref=tw

Hi res pics, enjoy

The 4 carnosaur variants are apparently all in the same box. Which makes either a skink guy on one of two mounts, a Saurus oldblood/scar veteran on one of two mounts, or Kroq-Gar on his carnosaur.

Edit - At least I *think* its 4 carno variants - certainly 3 at minimum.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Also some rules from the same source as the high res pics

- Jeremy Vetok is the author of Warhammer: Liardmen!

- No new Kroxigor, that model is the same as we already have.

- Magic is lore of High Magic. Lore attribute is called Contemplations. It is hard to read but here is what I got: If a spell of the Lore of High Magic is successfully cast by a Liardmen wizard. He can choose to forget the spell. At the end of the magic phase the wizard generates a new spell for each spell he choose to forget from the Lore of High Magic or another lore he also has available but the new spells will always have this or that spell lore's attribute. It is possible to generate the same spell as one that was forgotten or one he forgot in a previous phase. Edit: As I re-read this, it could very well say that it uses the spell lore attribute of the generated spell. Trying to decipher "that" vs. "this". Honestly, it is hard to tell from that little preview box.

- Still Kroxigor mixed with skink units. It is used in the batrep.

- Basic stegadon and both bastiladons are used as special units in the batrep.

- Troglodon and Salamanders are used as rares in the batrep.

- The Slann in the batrep takes Becalming Cogitations.

- Jungle swarms are used as special in the batrep.

- No mention of sacred spawnings or new special abilities on any old units used in batrep.

- Skink Chief and Priest look to have Scaly Skin 6+. Could be all skinks have that now.

- Scar-Vet looks to have Preditory Fighter. Looks to be a slight drop in points.

- Oxyotl and TikTaq'To are listed in the heroes. Both looked to have drop in points by about a third of what they were.

- Razordon hunting pack see a drop in points. Salamanders a slight increase.


Terradon Riders and Ripperdactyl Riders have 6+ scaly skin.

The flaming bolas are an upgrade for the Terradon Riders with a 6" Range, Str 4, Flaming, Quick to Fire. Drop rocks looks to be D3 Str 4 as before.

Ripperdactyls, but not riders, have Frenzy, Armor Piercing and Killing Blow.

Looks like the Bloat Toads are placed into enemy units before the game starts, one for each unit of Ripperdactyl Riders. They give the Ripperdactyls frenzy D3+1 attacks instead of 1 against units that have them

- Many new models have a Predatory Fighters ability: When they roll a 6 To Hit in combat they get a bonus attack for free. The Troglodon's Primal Roar increases this to a 5+ for a single round of combat - not sure if it is just him or also units around him.

- The Bastilladon's Solar Engine seems like a buff wagon of some kind. In the bat rep write up Adam Troke talks about it increases a unit Saurus (already with Hand of Glory) in a combat with it to Initiative 4 - could be a buff bubble. It also seems like he shoots it during the magic phase as a bound spell It also seems like he shoots it during the magic phase as a bound spell where it kills 7 guys. So it might do 2d6 hits or a template - not sure on Str.

Skink Chief dropped in price by almost a fourth.

You can just upgrade the Ancient Steg to take an Engine of the Gods, unless it is taken as a mount for the Skink Chief. It is also listed as a mount for the Skink Priest. Must be the EotG works differently.

Base costs of the Stegs look pretty comparable to their current costs. Ancient Steg can take Unstoppable Stampede and Sharpened Horns upgrades.

Becalming cogitations now gives you a reroll in the dispel attempt instead of what it does now..

*Quote:*
Got the WD here. Ripperdactyls are 2 wounds 2 attacks with frenzy, skink riders have armour and shield and spears so minimum of 3+ save.

*Quote:*
Also, the Bastiladon gets dome kind of cool tail attack and has hide so tough that necrosphinx struggle to wound.

*Quote:*
Apparently becalming cogitations now allows for dispel rerolls

From Various:

Skink Priests now use Beasts & Heavens.
Engine does not need Priest
Ancient down 45 points
Trog is Rare

*Quote:*
Ripperdactyls apparently: AP, KB, Frenzy, Fear, Flying Cav, Scaly Skin 6+, against specific unit d3+1 attacks & rerolls to hit.
stats for sallies and razordons unchanged
troglodon stats:733555235 rider ld6. 200pts. Rare
tons of rules for this, hard to read, Aquatic, Large Target, For beast: Poison, spit venom, predatory hunter. Primal roar or sth like this


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow... lots of cool sounding stuff that I have no clue what it does. Still, want.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I must say it looks very hard to tell the difference between the different carnasaur varients and between the terradons and the ripperdactyls. 

Also what sort of a name is ripperdactyls, really....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> I must say it looks very hard to tell the difference between the different carnasaur varients and between the terradons and the ripperdactyls.
> 
> Also what sort of a name is ripperdactyls, really....


Carnosaurs are all identical save for an alternate head that's used for one character's mount. The alternate model from the kit has a more pointed, eyeless head, sails on it's back a tail that ends in a fork (so two tips), and has spines on it's head not unlike a catfish.

Terradons and Ripperdactyls share the same body but Terradons have long pointed heads while Ripperdactyls have pronounced lower jaws (inspiration was said to include Pirahnas), and the feet are different as Terradons are carrying they stones they drop, while Ripperdactyls do not.


----------

